# Where the heck is Greg!??!?!?



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

First Susan, now Greg.....who's next?  

It's quiet here.......it's too quiet.
 8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (May 2, 2005)

I last saw him Saturday and he was going to post some photo's "later that night." I hope everything is OK. Woody


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

No kidding, I'm starting to worry about the Little Fella!  Woody what in the hell did you do to him?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

Woody you better come up with a alibi brother cause you are going to be the first one I tell the police may be responsible for Mr. Rempe's disappearance!  You did make a post about hitting him with a golf club!  

I can see it now, two Ohio men get into a brawl over who makes better ribs.  One pulls out a golf club and repeatedly beat the hell out of the other one until he cried uncle and gave into the other fella having better tasting ribs.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

:grin:


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

No... WoodCannible agreed that Greg would make better ribs.  So he cut him up and cooked him.  8-[


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Actually I think Cappie killed him because Cappie didn't get "Poster of the Month". 
He seemed rather fanatical about getting it.  At least in the 542 emails he sent me asking for my vote.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

I need the money!


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

It could have been the Weber Mafia... After hearing Greg 'pan fries' his steaks.  And not even in a cast iron pan.  #-o 
Maybe that's why JimmySpoon showed up last week.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Actually I think Cappie killed him because Cappie didn't get "Poster of the Month".
> He seemed rather fanatical about getting it.  At least in the 542 emails he sent me asking for my vote.



How do you know he didn't get it??  Greg hasn't told us yet!


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":2ykw8wfh]Actually I think Cappie killed him because Cappie didn't get "Poster of the Month".
> He seemed rather fanatical about getting it.  At least in the 542 emails he sent me asking for my vote.



How do you know he didn't get it??  Greg hasn't told us yet![/quote:2ykw8wfh]

That's because he's dead. :badgrin:


----------



## Bruce B (May 2, 2005)

"Fredo, you're my older brother and I love you, but don't ever take sides with anyone against the family again. Ever."


When did we start calling Greg, Fredo? :night:


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Bruce Killed him.  It's the start of a coup.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2005)

I think he eloped wih that runnaway bride chick from Georgia!

He expressed a real fondness for pulled pork on Saturday.

I hear that Rev. Marvin will do the officiating at the ceremony.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I think he eloped wih that runnaway bride chick from Georgia!
> 
> He expressed a real fondness for pulled pork on Saturday.
> 
> I hear that Rev. Marvin will do the officiating at the ceremony.



 :lmao:


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

I heard she had a bunch of grills... and could cook.  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

Someone is holding Greg and Susan hostage.  We must find them!  I am willing to put up $25K of Chris Finney's money for any information that leads to their return.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

well I went out looking for him, but all I found was a pan.

Maybe his wife locked him in the attic?


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Someone is holding Greg and Susan hostage.  We must find them!  I am willing to put up $25K of Chris Finney's money for any information that leads to their return.



 :faint:  I don't miss Greg That much.  8-[


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Maybe his wife locked him in the attic?


 :lmao:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2005)

I suspect foul play from a disgruntled poster!

Wasn't it yesterday that Greg was supposed to announce the poster of the month?

Conincidence or not?

Where's Ludichris?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

Rempe was on a few minutes ago, made one post and left.  I'm thinking he is waiting for Finney to leave work so he can talk to us!  Either that or he has to get back in the attic before his wife gets home.


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

I voted for LudiChris.  :!: 
Sure did liven up the board for that one week.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 2, 2005)

Sorry for being absent the past few days.

I was at Woodman's until 3pm on Saturday and came home...as we started to get ready to head to the mall I noticed a pain in the center of my chest.  So, we didn't go, waited for a few hours and the pain didn't leave...so, off to the ER we went!!

According to the Doctor I was having a very minor cardiac event...I had to take 2 Nitros to make the pain go away and then went to the cardiac floor where I stayed until 2pm today.

I had to under go a stress test and an Echo cardiogram to make sure there were no blocks or worry things and, luckily, everything came out ok.  I have a sinus arythmia which is kind of common...it means that my heart isn't always beating the same but there is nothing they can do about that.

All of my blood work came back ok...my blood sugar was a little high and one of the enzymes that shows a heart attack was a little elevated but both enzymes were not present.

So, all in all I am ok...no work or play restriction...or diet for that matter but scary to be sure!

A note...this is something you never way to fool around with...I have a family history of hearts so I was being cautious.  Don't let it go if you experience the same thing...get it checked out immediately!! :!:


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Glad to hear that you are okay.

Rumour had it that you were counting votes for "poster of the month" and took off your shoes so you could count higher... then passed out from the funk. #-o 

We'll think good thoughts for you brother.  [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

Greg, I'm sure I can speak for everyone on the board.  I am really glad everything turned out okay. Take care of yourself buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

DAMN!!  Guess you were in a real hurry to get out of there 'cause you got home before you left!!  :razz:  :razz:  :razz: 

Glad everything's OK!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2005)

Greg,

Glad to hear that you're OK. Hope it wasn't BBQ related.

Seriously, though you're right.  Glad you got it checked out and wish you a speedy recovery.

Kloset


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

well glad it came out ok...but..

  just so I understand everything....you went to eat Woody's food, and then had to spend time in the hospital?


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Greg,
> 
> Glad to hear that you're OK. Hope it wasn't BBQ related.
> 
> ...



Probably the BEANS.  8-[    8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well glad it came out ok...but..
> 
> just so I understand everything....you went to eat Woody's food, and then had to spend time in the hospital?



Well Woody sounds like your gonna have alot of free time this summer!  Better find another way to pay for that pit!     Feedback like that is definitely not good for business!   I'll give you $500 for the pit!


----------



## Rob D. (May 2, 2005)

Glad everthing's o.k. Greg....no diet restriction, whew!  

Rob


----------



## Woodman1 (May 2, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":300s9i0z]
> 
> well glad it came out ok...but..
> 
> just so I understand everything....you went to eat Woody's food, and then had to spend time in the hospital?



Well Woody sounds like your gonna have alot of free time this summer!  Better find another way to pay for that pit!     Feedback like that is definitely not good for business!   I'll give you $500 for the pit![/quote:300s9i0z]

Are you kidding me!!!!!!!! I can see the tagline now" Our BBQ is so good, it'll give you a heart atack within hours!" They'll be lining up! Glad you're OK Greg. My family has a history of hearts too! We all have them! Wood


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Those must have been some ribs Woody cooked up to do that to Greg. Glad all is well Greg.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

I think it was the beans!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I think it was the beans!


 :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":qjhdo12d]I think it was the beans!


 :lmao:[/quote:qjhdo12d]

Maybe to prevent future visits due to WoodBeans, he'll need to have a "release valve" installed to depressurize.  Or just someone to pull his finger.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2odqmrag][quote="Niagara River Smoker":2odqmrag]I think it was the beans!


 :lmao:[/quote:2odqmrag]

Maybe to prevent future visits due to WoodBeans, he'll need to have a "release valve" installed to depressurize.  Or just someone to pull his finger.[/quote:2odqmrag] :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Shawn White (May 2, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well glad it came out ok...but..
> 
> just so I understand everything....you went to eat Woody's food, and then had to spend time in the hospital?


 :lmao: 

Actually, I bet it was this rag tag bunch and all the stress of running the board "stay on topic please .... wrong section for this topic ... hey, no potty mouth .... Oh man, who can I afford to tick off the least by not giving them poster of the month?"

Too bad about the scare but glad you're ok. Take it easy greg.


----------



## Bruce B (May 2, 2005)

If I'm the only moderator on the Board does that mean I'm only one hearbeat away from Administrator :wb: 

Glad your OK, I guess I better start studying up on the "How to Be a Barbecue Bulletin Board Administrator" handbook. Tomorrow, can you ship me an e-mail with all the launch codes.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> If I'm the only moderator on the Board does that mean I'm only one hearbeat away from Administrator :wb:
> 
> Glad your OK, I guess I better start studying up on the "How to Be a Barbecue Bulletin Board Administrator" handbook. Tomorrow, can you ship me an e-mail with all the launch codes.



Possibly a rack of ribs or a serving of beans away...........................Do we need to invoke the 25th amendment of the BBQ 4 U By Laws until Greg returns......................?  Where is Jack Bauer when you need him?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Maybe you were poisoned saturday


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

I like that one 1044... I'm sure you could do several variations.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2005)

I think if everyone there at their fair share of beans that is what caused Gregs illness!  JHC, there were enough beans on that smoker to feed everyone on this board plus some!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 3, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I think if everyone there at their fair share of beans that is what caused Gregs illness!  JHC, there were enough beans on that smoker to feed everyone on this board plus some!



I remeber saying something to Wood about the large amount of beans he had cooking...that was right before the first heart-attack!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 3, 2005)

Lest we forget? "Beans, beans, _good_ for the heart..........?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Lest we forget? "Beans, beans, _good_ for the heart..........?



The more you eat the more you fart, the more you fart the better you feel, so eat beans with every meal!  Like I said previously, Greg would have been fine, had he had a pressure release valve.  Would it have been too much to ask one of you guys to pull Greg's finger?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

waaahhhhh waaaahhhhhhh, wheres susan? waaaaaah waaaaaah wheres greg? seems like regulars here need permission to take a piss


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> waaahhhhh waaaahhhhhhh, wheres susan? waaaaaah waaaaaah wheres greg? seems like regulars here need permission to take a piss



Don't worry Sled...  We'll make sure not to ask about you.  8-[


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Sledneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> waaahhhhh waaaahhhhhhh, wheres susan? waaaaaah waaaaaah wheres greg? seems like regulars here need permission to take a piss



We were concerned, no wonder you argue with your family!


----------



## Rob D. (May 3, 2005)

Man, I'm feelin' the love.....

Rob


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Weak, very weak You whining bitches should be able to better than that


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> Weak, very weak You whining bitches should be able to better than that


LMAO!  You obviously haven't been here very long.....


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Sledneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I HEARD DAT!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 3, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> Weak, very weak You whining bitches should be able to better than that



Iz zat you, LudiClaus?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Sledneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cappie P.I., I think you may be onto something.


----------



## Rob D. (May 3, 2005)

I'm saving my fresh can of whupass for something better.....

Rob


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Sledneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No...it's not!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":24g609co]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No...it's not! [/quote:24g609co]
How do you know???


----------



## Rob D. (May 3, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":3e0qoajj][quote="Captain Morgan":3e0qoajj]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No...it's not! [/quote:3e0qoajj]
How do you know???  [/quote:3e0qoajj]

If it was, we would have to have done better in a traditional way.....

Rob


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Rob D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":1rbs1cjt][quote="Greg Rempe":1rbs1cjt][quote="Captain Morgan":1rbs1cjt]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No...it's not! [/quote:1rbs1cjt]
How do you know???  [/quote:1rbs1cjt]

If it was, we would have to have done better in a traditional way.....

Rob[/quote:1rbs1cjt]
Good point!  #-o


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

You guys are whacked,You think at some point that this board will actually talk about que?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> You guys are whacked,You think at some point that this board will actually talk about que?


 :-k  This a bbq board???  :-k 

 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Bruce B (May 3, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> You guys are whacked,You think at some point that this board will actually talk about que?



OK, you go first.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Sledneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You guys think i should use apple or hickory when i put larry in my smoker???  :grin: Idont know how anybody can take this board seriously


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 3, 2005)

When something serious comes up, it is dealt with in a serious fashion. For all other stuff we're here also! :grin:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Finally some common sense around here...thank you Nick. Do you sometimes feel that there is a reason we are on an island?


----------



## Woodman1 (May 3, 2005)

Yes, it is to keep you New Yawkers away from the normal people! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Yes, it is to keep you New Yawkers away from the normal people! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



Normal people? Y'all west of here are setting a prime example


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 3, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your input on this thread...we're done! =D>


----------

